# Block on one IP



## 846studios (Dec 29, 2012)

I am pulling my hair out with this one. I can't access my own website from the web or from my FTP. The ISP is ATT U-Verse the router is the POS Motorola NVG510 with a Linksys WRT110 running in front of it.  What if anything can I do to get around this and access my website? . Why in God's name would they just block this IP selectively? It's not a problem with my host, it's all in the NVG510 and ATT support knows less than I do. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm to the point of switching ISP's but I'm locked in on a term and would have to pay it out anyway. Would love to make this work until the term is up.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 29, 2012)

When our spam filter picked your added address up I went to check out if the link was spam or not. I was eventually able to get on the page, but there is definitely some scripting errors going on when it did load.

As of now I cannot get there at all.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 29, 2012)

Yea, I did a Whois lookup on the site and I'd say it's a problem with GoDaddy.com not your ISP. But yea sneekypeet my spam sense's were tingling..lol
*
EDIT: Try doing a Tracert on your site and see how many hops are down as well. *


----------



## 846studios (Dec 29, 2012)

I should also mention that I can get to it through a proxy on my PC or from a mobile device. I can see it from other PC's also if they are not on my network. Just can't figure it out. Very frustrating. Go Daddy is my domain's registrar but my hosting is at 3owl.com. I can access 3owl also, just not my website.


----------



## 846studios (Dec 29, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea, I did a Whois lookup on the site and I'd say it's a problem with GoDaddy.com not your ISP. But yea sneekypeet my spam sense's were tingling..lol
> *
> EDIT: Try doing a Tracert on your site and see how many hops are down as well. *



The trace stops after 3, it's like right after it leaves my network. I can't ping it either.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 29, 2012)

846studios said:


> The trace stops after 3, it's like right after it leaves my network. I can't ping it either.



I'd call your ISP and tell them what happens when you try to Tracert your site, and I'd call your host (_GoDaddy.com_) as well. It sounds like your ISP or who ever they are leasing there lines through (_Bellsouth, etc_) is having problems. I'd call and open a support ticket.  I'd also, try to escalate the severity of the ticket as well.


----------



## 846studios (Dec 29, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> I'd call your ISP and tell them what happens when you try to Tracert your site, and I'd call your host (_GoDaddy.com_) as well. It sounds like your ISP or who ever they are leasing there lines through (_Bellsouth, etc_). I'd call and open a ticket.


Been there done that. I got to the top level of ATT support and they wanted to charge me $15 a month with a one year commitment or a one time fee of $149 to attempt to solve my problem. I was like Really? I can see my site through a proxy, from another PC not on my network, from mobile, and from the preview feature in my control panel at my hosting site. Just can't see it from the web on my PC or edit it through my FTP. Very weird indeed.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 29, 2012)

846studios said:


> Been there done that. I got to the top level of ATT support and they wanted to charge me $15 a month with a one year commitment or a one time fee of $149 to attempt to solve my problem. I was like Really? I can see my site through a proxy, from another PC not on my network, from mobile, and from the preview feature in my control panel at my hosting site. Just can't see it from the web on my PC or edit it through my FTP. Very weird indeed.



You've probably already checked, but have you looked at your host file?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 29, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> You've probably already checked, but have you looked at your host file?



host file, the DNS server you use, firewalls/antivirus.

they could all cause it.


the website took almost a minute to load for me, so its certainly got its own issues.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 29, 2012)

Mussels said:


> host file, the DNS server you use, firewalls/antivirus.
> 
> they could all cause it.
> 
> ...



Yea, there's a lot that could be going on. I'd try from another computer in the house to rule out his pc. That would rule out the host file and firewalls/anivirus on the pc. He can also try a free DNS to rule out the DNS Server.  also, unplug the router and go straight to the modem to rule out the router.

*EDIT: I just notice all the mods are in here!..lol That means someone is breaking in somewhere else..lol*


----------



## 846studios (Dec 29, 2012)

Mussels said:


> host file, the DNS server you use, firewalls/antivirus.
> 
> they could all cause it.
> 
> ...



Switched the DNS servers to Google Public DNS 8.8.8.8/8.8.4.4 and everything else appears to be in order. The other PC's in the house can't see it either.


----------



## 846studios (Dec 29, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea, there's a lot that could be going on. I'd try from another computer in the house to rule out his pc. That would rule out the host file and firewalls/anivirus on the pc. He can also try a free DNS to rule out the DNS Server.  also, unplug the router and go straight to the modem to rule out the router.
> 
> *EDIT: I just notice all the mods are in here!..lol That means someone is breaking in somewhere else..lol*



I did go straight to the router and same problem. I also reset the NVG510 to factory defaults and started over from scratch. Bridged the gateway and put the Linksys in front again with the same settings. This worked the first time I did it, but not this time. Weird too the page load time that you are all getting, last time it loaded for me was less than 2 seconds. That was from another PC cold, and not my own so it wasn't cached. 
I really appreciate all of the input on this BTW


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 29, 2012)

It feels like the web server. The first two times I loaded the page in Firefox it gave me a blank page and returned no content. The response headers looked fine as well. If you have access to the web server via SSH, I would try checking out the Apache access and error logs to see if anything looks out of the ordinary assuming you have access to them. It could be a good starting point.

I also noticed that you're using PHP, are you sure that the code you wrote is always execute properly? It will be hard to tell if it's a PHP problem if you have debugging disabled and don't have that error/debug output redirected anywhere. I suspect that the blank page is a good sign that there are a number of times that PHP is throwing a fatal error with error reporting disabled. I think you might have a bug in the code you wrote. Does DNS resolve fine on every machine you've tried it on? (Use nslookup to check it.)

As I said before though, the DNS feels fine on my end. In fact DNS resolved very quickly if I may say so myself through comcast and google.

```
C:\Users\jdoane>nslookup 846studios.com
Server:  cdns01.comcast.net
Address:  75.75.75.75

Non-authoritative answer:
Name:    846studios.com
Address:  31.170.166.75
```


```
jdoane@Edison:~$ dig 846studios.com

; <<>> DiG 9.8.1-P1 <<>> 846studios.com
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 18818
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;846studios.com.                        IN      A

;; ANSWER SECTION:
846studios.com.         86400   IN      A       31.170.166.75

;; Query time: 122 msec
;; SERVER: 75.75.75.75#53(75.75.75.75)
;; WHEN: Sat Dec 29 06:07:24 2012
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 48
```


```
jdoane@Edison:~$ nslookup 846studios.com 8.8.8.8
Server:         8.8.8.8
Address:        8.8.8.8#53

Non-authoritative answer:
Name:   846studios.com
Address: 31.170.166.75
```


----------



## Mussels (Dec 29, 2012)

why did he end up banned? :/


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 29, 2012)

Mussels said:


> why did he end up banned? :/



Yeah, what the heck! I think it was a perfectly legitimate question. Who ever banned him needs to get slapped. 

I know that if I came to TPU looking for help just to get banned, I wouldn't think very highly of TPU. I think he needs to be un-banned and an apology issued unless I'm missing something, but considering this was the only thread he posted in and nothing looks malicious, I don't think it was a good call. In fact, I don't even know why it was considered...


----------



## Mussels (Dec 30, 2012)

i think he got mistaken for spam. if he's reading this, he can appeal to the higher ups (w1zzard/urlyin) to get it removed.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 30, 2012)

Unbanned, we will allow this thread.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 30, 2012)

I see nothing wrong with your DNS entries. The site is also working for me.

When you can't reach it, check using http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/

Also try running a traceroute to it (open command prompt, tracert 31.170.166.75) or try with the hostname first.

there is quite some packet loss between level3 and your hosting company:


----------



## 846studios (Dec 30, 2012)

OK, unbanned and catching up. I edited my post some to remove the links so it may not make much sense now unless you were already in the conversation. Let me look at some of things everyone above mentioned and see what I come up with. I truly appreciate everyone here making my problem "theirs" too.  There has to be something that will make this work. The only other thing I tried since I last posted was changing the DNS to Open DNS instead of Google public DNS. Saw a post elsewhere where this helped with a similar problem. Didn't help, didn't hurt in my case. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## 846studios (Dec 30, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> I see nothing wrong with your DNS entries. The site is also working for me.
> 
> When you can't reach it, check using http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
> 
> ...



OK, says it's just me that can't see it. The traceroute is the same for me at level 3.


----------



## Frick (Dec 30, 2012)

846studios said:


> OK, says it's just me that can't see it. The traceroute is the same for me at level 3.



Says the same for me.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 30, 2012)

846studios said:


> OK, says it's just me that can't see it. The traceroute is the same for me at level 3.



question: is it being hosted from inside your network?


----------



## 846studios (Dec 30, 2012)

Mussels said:


> question: is it being hosted from inside your network?



No, it's hosted outside my network.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 30, 2012)

846studios said:


> No, it's hosted outside my network.



just checking, because i've seen this problem many times before trying to access internal stuff via WAN, the router tends to reject it.

clearly not the issue here however.


----------



## 846studios (Dec 30, 2012)

Mussels said:


> just checking, because i've seen this problem many times before trying to access internal stuff via WAN, the router tends to reject it.
> 
> clearly not the issue here however.



Good question though. The whole thing that miffs me is that it was working then it just quit. The only thing I see that is different is that ATT's router says IPV6 available even though I have it off. Supposedly this will interfere with the bridging of their router. If you talk to them though, they will say that their router can't be bridged. All I know is that with just their router it didn't work at all because you can't change their DNS config and from combing the net they appear to have problems with the way the NVG510 handles DNS. After adding the linksys and changing the settings in both including the dns in the linksys it worked for two weeks or so.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 30, 2012)

give this blog a read 
http://troywitthoeft.com/working-with-uverse-and-dns-part-2-ditching-the-rvg510/
might just be best to find a ADSL2+ modem and not use the Uverse garbage


----------



## 846studios (Dec 30, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> give this blog a read
> http://troywitthoeft.com/working-with-uverse-and-dns-part-2-ditching-the-rvg510/
> might just be best to find a ADSL2+ modem and not use the Uverse garbage



This is how I am currently setup but it mysteriously ceased operating, now trying to figure out why.


----------



## 846studios (Jan 12, 2013)

Problem solved! Switched to Comcast and I could magically see and edit my website from web or FTP. I tried everything I found and could think of to make U-Verse work and couldn't. AT&T said it wasn't their problem but the Trace route stopped on one of their servers every time.


----------

